# Questions about SV on a chuck tender roast



## crazymoon (Mar 17, 2019)

I saw this today at the store and grabbed a chunk for SV. I'm thinking of following Bears recipe for eye of the round and doing 132* for 21 hours with added seasonings. Anyone have any other thoughts   on a SV for this ?


----------



## chopsaw (Mar 17, 2019)

My thoughts , wish that was mine . I would use the chuck time and temp . I just did a chuck roast ( not the tender ) for 24 hours , wasn't quite there . It was close , just needed longer to be tender . Still very good though . 
Just my thoughts .


----------



## crazymoon (Mar 17, 2019)

chopsaw said:


> My thoughts , wish that was mine . I would use the chuck time and temp . I just did a chuck roast ( not the tender ) for 24 hours , wasn't quite there . It was close , just needed longer to be tender . Still very good though .
> Just my thoughts .


CS, So you think I should follow Bears chuck roast time /temp recipe?


----------



## chopsaw (Mar 17, 2019)

I would  .  The one I just did was a boneless roast , I think what you have is a better cut , but mine was leaner than most . 24 hours was good but I like them at 30 better .

Edit , I use his length of time , but drop the temp to 134 .


----------



## crazymoon (Mar 17, 2019)

chopsaw said:


> I would  .  The one I just did was a boneless roast , I think what you have is a better cut , but mine was leaner than most . 24 hours was good but I like them at 30 better .
> 
> Edit , I use his length of time , but drop the temp to 134 .


CS, Thanks for the input,I now have a plan! :)


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 17, 2019)

crazymoon said:


> CS, So you think I should follow Bears chuck roast time /temp recipe?



Hi CM,
My best ones were below:
*Great Chucky! *Tied for Best sliced Chucky (1-22-19) 
*Pulled Beef Chuck Roast *(Perfect) 

My original 21 hours & 24 hours were great, but then I ran into a tough one, so I changed to 30 hours, and that seemed to solve the problem, so the above two links will take you to a sliced one, and then a pulled one.
The only difference between the sliced & pulled is the SV Temp.

Bear


----------



## crazymoon (Mar 17, 2019)

Bearcarver said:


> Hi CM,
> My best ones were below:
> *Great Chucky! *Tied for Best sliced Chucky (1-22-19)
> *Pulled Beef Chuck Roast *(Perfect)
> ...


Bear, Thank -you!


----------



## crazymoon (Mar 22, 2019)

So I followed Bear and Chops advice on the SV for this piece of meat. I rubbed in a  Weber gourmet burger seasoning and vac sealed for a day:





SV for 30 hours at 134:





Seared on the gas grill all around for 2-3 minutes per side,It was delicious, the sliced money shot was blurry so I won't post but the roast was tender and spot on for taste!





Thanks for looking ! CM


----------



## chopsaw (Mar 22, 2019)

Looks awesome . Next one try the higher temp with the soup mix . My vision's blurry anyway , ,,


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 22, 2019)

Looks Great, CM!!
I'm glad it worked good for you!!
Like.

Chuckies are on sale here---Getting a couple for $2.99.
Every time I make one, I'm torn between making one at 134° for slicing, or the 165° for pulling, because they're both so Awesome!! I think my next one will be 165°, pulled Beef.


Bear


----------



## dr k (Mar 22, 2019)

I need to get the soup mix.


----------

